# Buckhorn Hammock Seat Review



## Honolua (Jan 4, 2017)

I have been looking at some after market net type seats for my climbers for some time. I have never pulled the trigger on one because they just weren't exactly what I needed and seemed like for every problem they may solve I could see the potential for another. The last thing I need is to waste more money on stuff that I am not going to use.

 I have heard guys complaining of, "Rope Fatigue", where the front of the seat actually pinches off the blood flow to the lower legs and it felt like they had their legs draped over a rope. Also, the way you tie the net seats on they may be difficult to slide the seat to the front to climb or descend in comfort because of the way the rails are welded.

 I recently got a, "Higher Level", Climber from http://www.buckhornoutdoorproducts.com/ and many of you already know that It is the best climber I have ever used. Nothing even comes close. The Higher Level has hand cranks on it and they can be turned to either let cable out or retract it as well to adjust to the changing width of the tree. Follow this link to read a long and comprehensive review: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4542913

 While I was on their website I noticed a seat that looked like it would be just exactly what I wanted. The Hammock Seat. The Hammock seat was listed for $19.25 and with my limited budget even I can afford it. So I pulled the trigger and a few short days later the seat came in the mail.

 This one attaches to the rails with three clips. The clips are very heavy duty and yet easy to open and close quietly. As with any clips you can make them virtually silent by placing your fingers on the sides of the female receiver slot and, "catch", the male end as it slides through. 

 In the case of my stand I can use the stock seat on top of this one and stuff some of my gear underneath without compromising available real estate. I could stuff calls, hats, range finders or whatever I wanted their if I felt so inclined. Since my main focus is weight reduction I will ditch the stock seat and hunt exclusively with the Hammock Seat.

 The Hammock seat shaves off a good couple, 1-4 pounds from the stand if you replace the stock seat (Depending on what brand you own). On my particular stand, "Higher Level", it made an already light stand literally feel feather light. I promise the whole climber weighs less than my warm weather pack.

 Climbing with the seat was incredible. I mounted it on the front and actually sat in the seat instead of on the metal rail and the difference was profound. I instantly said to myself, "Oh WOW!". It was a pivotal moment lol. I am not saying that climbing while sitting on the rail the way I always have is so uncomfortable that you would stop hunting, on the contrary; I have hardly ever noticed it at all. But once you see that it is possible to climb in absolute comfort you will fully appreciate the difference. 

 I hunt mostly trails between bedding and food sources and the day I first used this seat was no exception. I was hunting a clearing with some small scrub pines in front of me and there was a white oak bottom behind me with some privet between the two. I sat for 7 1/2 hours the first day with the Hammock Seat alternating between facing the tree and facing forwards with my back to the tree. Moving the seat from the front of the stand to the rear is a breeze and can be accomplished in less than a minute making very very minimal sound. If I needed to stand for any reason I could just quietly slide the seat out of my way with my knee.

 One thing I really liked about the stock seat on my Higher Level is that it places me above the rails so that my body is not contained within the tight confines between the rails. The Hammock seat keeps me in the same location of the stock seat and saves on weight at the same time.

 I think Summit has a great seat and there in no telling how many deer have walked by while I have been napping in my Goliath climbers. I do think the Buckhorn Hammock seat out performs the Summit in a couple ways. The Summits have you wedged in between the rails even on the highest settings, they can't be easily switched around so you can face the tree to hunt facing that way (or while climbing), and you aren't sitting nearly as high on the rails.

 Sadly the hunting industry is turning into a place where in most cases the consumer is only buying from one stop big box stores like Bass Pro Shops or Cabelas and those stores are only carrying products from the huge companies like Summit, Wild Game Innovation, Primos, Lone Wolf, API etc. While these guys make some very good products there are many better options out there from smaller less well know companies like Buckhorn Outdoor Products or Thirdhand Archery that make better products often for less money and when you call the company with a question there is a great chance that the guy that answers the phone is the dang owner! I have never heard of a bad customer service story from either of the small store alternatives I listed above but do a search for Wildgame Innovations customer service and see what happens. 

 In closing I want to say that this is the most amazing seat I have ever used on my climber and at a modest $19.25 is not gonna break the bank for anyone. This is another SLAM DUNK product from a great company.


----------

